

Cuil Theory - baroova

http://cuiltheory.wikidot.com/start<p>"The idea was to lampoon the terrible search engine capabilities of the Cuil search engine, while providing a functionally stimulating idea about the interrelationship between tangential things." - Jess Lee via Bookmarklet<p>"One Cuil = One level of abstraction away from the reality of a situation. Example: You ask me for a Hamburger. 1 Cuil: if you asked me for a hamburger, and I gave you a raccoon. 2 Cuils: If you asked me for a hamburger, but it turns out I don't really exist. Where I was originally standing, a picture of a hamburger rests on the ground. 3 Cuils: You awake as a hamburger. You start screaming only to have special sauce fly from your lips. The world is in sepia." - Jess Lee
======
anon256
I don't understand the reason for the viciousness in mocking Cuil. Sure, their
search engine is bad but creating a search engine from scratch is hard. If
your startup failed would you want the entire Net to be constantly mocking
you?

~~~
kwamenum86
They put themselves out there. Use goes hand in hand with evaluation, and if
people use your web app and think it sucks they will let you know.

I think it may also be that the Cuil founders have stated that they think
their search engine is better than Google's. When you ask to be measured next
to a titan and come up far short your are begging to be mocked.

------
kwamenum86
I think this story is 1 ? away from my search for Hacker News :)

